# NW FORGOT to put the goat on the plane!



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

NorthWest and Delta are combining and there are some bad communication issues. Never had a problem shipping goats in or out in the past but we had our first nightmare experience this week. 
Kid was there at NorthWest cargo in Portland OR two hours before the flight was to go out as needed. We did the all paperwork and left. 
Had two other kids we then dropped off there in OR for someone in OR then hung around for a couple more hours to pick up a kid we had coming in from Rosasharn the same day.
The Rosasharn kid came in right on time at 12:30 on Continental and we went back home then. We are about a 2 1/2 hour drive from the airport so it takes awhile to get home. 
Well when we got home there were two messages on our answering machine from NW to say that someone there forgot to put the goat on the flight and it left without her! They didn't try to call our cell phone even though they had the number. 
They couldn't reach us so they went ahead and put her on another later flight that had a very short layover in Minneapolis so they were a bit concerned if she would make the plane switch there but it was the only flight they had. If she didn't make the switch she would be in Minneapolis overnight. Then I asked if the person receiving the kid was notified of the change. NO they didn't even call them when the number was right in front of them! When we called them they were already on their way to pick her up. 
We had to worry all night if she made it onto that other plane in Minneapolis. Thankfully she did and she was fine! She was supposed to get into Boston at 9:11 PM but didn't end up getting there until 2:30 AM the next morning.
The worst part was the person shipping her payed extra for VIP shipping on this kid! We are trying now to get a refund for her on the VIP but it isn't easy. Have to file a claim which may take a month. Funny thing is when we called the NorthWest/Delta headquarters the next day they knew all about the goat incident without mentioning it was a goat!

Shannon 
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh man that is aweful... I am so glad that the kid is ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awful.....but....at least ...the kid is alright...... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow that would be so scary. glad she made it okay!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How worrisome for you! :hug: And it must have been very scary for that baby...how awful. I am glad she arrived where she was supposed to..even though it was much later, I hope she is no worse for wear.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

IMO you should not only get the VIP $ refunded but the entire shipping. The airlines did not do their job and I cannot believe they didn't make calls. I would press for a full refund.
I'm just glad she was ok.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you should make them refund the entire shipping. I just had that happen with a kid that was shipped to me, they left it behind, and it was Northwest as well. They only charged us 10.95 for the shipping because it was a guaranteed booking. Worth a try at least...that's a big mess up on their part.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First off....don't think i've said hi and welcome to TGS....I see you're somewhat new! :wave: You have some beautiful goats!!!

Oh gosh, that is terrible! Poor little one, but glad they made it to their new home eventually!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that is very upsetting. I am glad to hear she did make it safely though. Poor baby! I agree that they should refund the entire shipping cost. Hopefully it works out that way.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Thanks! Wow sorry to hear this is not the first time this has happened! 
The girl at the cargo office says NorthWest and Delta are combining(they share an office) and they have a new system for picking up that is not working real well. They said this will not happen again.....at least not in Portland.
This was the first time we have used NW. Have used Delta many times without a problem.
Thankfully this kid was a 3-month-old so she could handle a longer shipping time. Was still a very long day for her. Hope they gave her water along the way. Left from our farm at 7:00 AM and arrived at their farm at 4:30 AM the next day. 
The kid we received without a problem that day was 1 month and still on a bottle so it is a good thing it didn't happen to him.
We paid the shipping on our end because of the VIP service so we are working on trying to get them a refund. Hope they can get it because this was a huge inconvenience on their part and they have been so nice considering.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

That is awful! I am glad the kid is okay! It was good the new owners had a cell so you could call them - that is something that the airport did not call them or your cell!

Deidre


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH how scary. I am afraid I would of gone crazy. The thought of a baby being by himself for so long.  .

Glad to hear the baby is ok. I would have them watch for shipping fever. That is a long time to be under stress.


----------

